# For those of you that order baycox, banamine, etc



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Horseprerace.com is having a store wide sale till the 11th. 28% off.

I don't know if anyone posted this so I figured I would.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Our local vets said there is a problem getting banamine, so if you can get it, do so!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been using the "flunixin" generic banamine from horseprerace for a couple years now. It works just the same. The vets are having trouble getting name brand banamine.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you need prescriptions from a local vet to order from here?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, it's black market lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I didn't know they sold banamine too! I probably should get some. I didn't use all my last vial tho. Don't like it as well as meloxicam. And since it's a human pain reliever too, I can get it at the pharmacy. My vet gives us rx when she sees animal that needs it. Just can't be on it long term just like banamine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Banamine never dies, it is good up to twelve years from the expiration as long as it is stored properly.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

What do you suggest for storage? I keep mine in a cabinet in our attached garage with all my other farm stuff


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow! Jill thank you for telling me that. I've just had it in its box in my pantry in the house. So that's great! I will keep it then!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Kay your garage may get too hot for it. Not sure. I don't keep meds in the barn for that reason usually.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well our attached garage is heated and cooled with one of the zones, so it's pretty consistent at 68-72.  just wanted to make sure it didn't need refrigeration


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

horseprerace.com, cannot find flunixin banamine on their site anymore?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> horseprerace.com, cannot find flunixin banamine on their site anymore?


Have to use racehorsemeds.com Just got my flunixin and my dex from there


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Banamine never dies, it is good up to twelve years from the expiration as long as it is stored properly.


I keep mine covered in a cloth and stored in the fridge...seems to still work so I'm hoping that prolongs it's usefullness.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

